# Rogue Shoot



## oldmacman (Jan 15, 2012)

Having some fun with a home made Rogue costume of X-Men. Shot in low key and then composited with an X symbol.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jan 15, 2012)

I apologize for being so frank... but I don't know whether to look at her foot, or her crotch.


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 15, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I apologize for being so frank... but I don't know whether to look at her foot, or her crotch.



Look at both.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 15, 2012)

looks like u lined her up so her legs went along with the slash in the x. but at that angle it just looks like she is off balance and will fall over.


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 16, 2012)

A couple more processed shots from this session:

1.





2.





3.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cool. I like it.


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 17, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Very cool. I like it.



Thanks... It is kind of fun playing around with the images.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 17, 2012)

Must have taken some time to do!  Interesting photoshoot to be sure.  Minor quibble I suppose would be that the 'suit' appears to be prone to wrinkling.  I would suggest a suit a size smaller if possible.  They take away from the fantasy element, and look a bit more like a poorly fitted halloween costume.

But the colors are fantastic, the lighting is good, and the model is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 17, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Must have taken some time to do!  Interesting photoshoot to be sure.  Minor quibble I suppose would be that the 'suit' appears to be prone to wrinkling.  I would suggest a suit a size smaller if possible.  They take away from the fantasy element, and look a bit more like a poorly fitted halloween costume.
> 
> But the colors are fantastic, the lighting is good, and the model is pleasing to the eye.



The model actually made the suit herself. I would agree... I do not like the wrinkles either.


----------



## fsquare (Jan 17, 2012)

thinking outside the box, love it. 

i gotta get that outfit for my wife.


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 17, 2012)

Why did she take the gloves off? And on two, why is her back hand lit, but her hand in the foreground completely dark?

I like the lighting otherwise. Some composition elements have been brought up earlier that big me as well. All I see is crotch in #1.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jan 17, 2012)

The "gloves off" is part of the character.  Rogue has the ability to "steal" other mutant's powers with her touch.  She wears gloves not to hurt her friends, takes them off when fighting.   Thus extending them towards the camera.  In context of the character, the pose makes sense.


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 18, 2012)

One last edit for this series:


----------



## thinkricky (Jan 18, 2012)

I like 3 and 5. The others don't look great. Love the concept though. Huge Xmen fan.

I think the face is off on the others. And the very first one is cool except for her stance with the background. Looks weird.


----------

